# Tabelle in Tabelle mittig(center) zentrieren****



## Spaceman85 (26. März 2011)

Folgendes  fuktioniert nicht ! 


```
<table>
<tr>
<td>
<table><tr><td >Text...</td></tr></table>
</td>
<td align="center">
<table><tr><td>Text...</td></tr></table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```
(


----------



## Dörti.Hermi (27. März 2011)

Hallo Spaceman85,

es wäre schon zu wissen, was denn genau "nicht funktioniert" 
Wozu machst du in einer Zelle der ersten Tabelle eine zweite Tabelle mit wieder nur einer Zelle? Da kannst du doch gleich den Inhalt direkt in die erste schreiben, oder?!
Und falls du Probleme mit dem Zentrieren hast: Damit was zentriert wird, muss die Tabelle natürlich eine gewisse Breite haben, sonst ist sie ja nur so breit, wie der Text Platz braucht, und da is es dann schwer, etwas zu zentrieren. 

lg


----------



## Spaceman85 (27. März 2011)

Es geht nur ums Prinzip, wieso soetwas nicht funktioniert und wie man Tabellen in Tabellen sprich in td tags zentrieren kann.


----------



## Dörti.Hermi (27. März 2011)

Ich kann dir leider immer noch nicht folgen, was genau denn da nicht funktioniert.
Du musst eine fixe Breite vergeben, damit dort etwas zentriert werden kann. Entweder du weist der inneren Tabelle eine Breite zu und zentrierst, oder du weist dem äußeren td eine Breite zu und zentrierst dort. Du kannst dir vorstellen, dass das td ein Container für die innere Tabelle ist.


----------



## Spaceman85 (27. März 2011)

Ja  das hat mir schon geholfen! Danke


----------

